# help cockatiel has lost face feathers



## ayush n blu (Feb 18, 2015)

my tiel named blu has lost face feathers around the beak 
the skin on face is dried as if it is shredding and Feathers are grown on top of that and the dried part with the feathers come out 
I will post pics soon but pls help and reply and advice a solunion and causes ...
thanks 
ayush


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

He's probably brushed his face with something. It's happened to my bird a couple of times and they grew back and nothing happened.


----------



## ayush n blu (Feb 18, 2015)

but there is an orange coloured dry coat over the skin


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

He needs to see a vet.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like he might have scaly face mites... Can you post a pic?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Like ParrotletsRock says it sounds a bit like mites. A picture would help us know more if it is that or not. 

If it is scaly mites he will need to see a vet to get medicine to treat it before it gets worse.

Here are pictures of scaly mites does it look anything like this?:
http://0.tqn.com/w/experts/Budgies-3463/2008/11/Scaly-Face-Budgie_1.jpg
http://www.officialbarrieshuttbudgerigars.com/- New Folder/scalyface.jpg


----------

